# building a playhouse



## Nino Ransenberg (Apr 4, 2011)

The movie shows the process of building our playhouse which is made of pine wood.

http://ninoransenberg.com/2011/04/25/building-a-wooden-playhouse-for-kids/


----------



## caspetmason (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the video.I think every parent should watch it & build playhouse for their kids.


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

My twins are only 16 months old, Cant wait until i get to build them a playhouse.


----------



## paragonremodeling (Sep 27, 2011)

This building a playhouse movie is very interesting to watch and gain some ideas to build play house.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice work. I can't wait until my son is old enough to build ME a playhouse!


----------

